# Bearded Dragon,150 watt bulb for the winter months?!?



## Boa Lover (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey guys. 

Im just wondering if it would be necessary to change my girlfriends dragons daytime basking bulb to a 150 watt from a 100 watt. His vivs 3 feet long by 18". At the mo the bulbs heating ok to about 95f but im worried itll struggle in the winter months. 

The beardies about 9 months old now. 

Thanks for any advice guys! :notworthy:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd have thought that would be far too much heat... I use 40w and 60w bulbs in 4' x 2' cages...

Do you know what the cool end temperatures are? Can you get a couple of photos of the cage? It might just be that you need to use a slightly taller basking area.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I use a 150w bulb in my 4 by 2 by 2's but even then have them on a stat.
Mt 3ft's have a 60w bulb and are fine, when the weather is colder in winter we turn out heating up to compensate so your indoor temperature shouldn't be alot colder than it is now anyway.

My heating will be on and over night when it cools i will just keep an infared basking bulb on low as i have started doing with my bigger vivs now.


----------



## mini-moon (Sep 14, 2009)

150 watt is too big. keep a red 100 watt on all the time on a thermostat and it should keep a constant temp.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

there should be no need to change you bulb it should be fine during the day if it gets cold in your house at night put a small wattage ceramic in for night time (i use 40watt ceramic on stat to come on when temp drops below 65f at night)


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> At the mo the bulbs heating ok to about 95f but im worried itll struggle in the winter months


To be honest if that's the basking spot then it wouldn't be warm enough even in summer. Is the viv in a cool room? My 3ft vivs usually only have 60 watt spots in them and without a stat would get too hot.


----------



## Boa Lover (Feb 3, 2008)

http://i426.photobucket.com/albums/pp349/Noonesmyname69/otisviv.jpg


Well thats a pic of the viv,the warm end is about 90f but the basking spot above it under the bulb is much higher,we check it regularly with a probe thermometer and it reads about 105f. 
Its quite a tall viv though. 

The cool end is about 80 during the day but we have a reptile radiator fitted to a stat on one end of the viv that comes on if the temp drops to below 70f during the night.


----------

